

The Beards of Silicon Valley - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/11/20-12-st_beardtaxonomy/

======
cyphersanctus
Anyone sporting the "cofounder who left pre-IPO" one?

------
cyphersanctus
The social media coordinator one could play a part in 'Gangs of New York'.

------
unkoman
That feeling when one of this fits you, both in title and beard.

------
indiecore
Unix Admin is glorious.

